# Bird Hunter 2003



## DuckWinger

Ok guys this is an awsome game, and really gives you something to do in the off season.

Just to let you know, there are now 3 expansions out for it. The latest is a european expansion.

You can down load them all at http://www.virtualoutdoorscamp.com/downloads.html.

For questions and to talk to other games go to
http://www.realmoutfitters.com/forums/index.php


----------



## SDH Willie

Hey what are the system specs of that game? I think im gonna pick that game up


----------



## H2OFowl4Life

Whats the european expansion all about? i went to the VOC site and they had a ton of files and expansions....should i get them all?


----------



## GVGoose

yep get em all! I made the first 2...v1.0 and v1.1 along with a buddy of mine. 

SDH im sure its fine for your comp. you can adjust the settings and youll be fine. Check your PM's i have a little surprise for ya 

For the rest of you. If you have any questions about BH2003 and the expansions, PM me or go to the Website that Duckwinger told you about and register there. Then go to the BH2003 forum and you can ask away. Me (DuckAvenger) or XP1900 can help you out with anything. Feel free to ask!


----------



## hooked_on_quak

I've gpt all of em' another good one is Bied hunter wild wings it is not as good as bird hunter 2003 but is still a good game to play in the off season.


----------



## GVGoose

wild wings is good for multiplayer. Thats the only thing i play it for


----------



## huntgeeseya

where do you buy the game? or where do you get it


----------



## DanDan

> _Originally posted by huntgeeseya _
> *where do you buy the game? or where do you get it *



Ya where do u get it?


----------



## H2OFowl4Life

Bought mine at My Local Wal-Mart But i think you should be able to get it at any video game store...Unless they stopped selling it and in that case i can't help ya. But my best bet would be like walmart or something like that.


----------



## huntgeeseya

how much did it cost?


----------



## H2OFowl4Life

Actually This Is BH2003 from walmart for like $15 Bird Hunter 2003- Wal*mart 

You might be able to find a better price somewhere, but thast about as good as it gets..


----------



## DanDan

Sweet thanks


----------



## H2OFowl4Life

You know it


----------



## huntgeeseya

thanks im going to buy the get the downloads


----------



## WildCanuck

what exaclt are the expansions though? more maps? love the game though...
WildCanuck


----------



## DuckWinger

new maps, birds, ammo............


----------



## huntgeeseya

can you hunt for geese in the game?


----------



## GVGoose

Yep lots of geese. Im in the middle of a map right now thats gonna be all snow geese. Just like a spring snow season. Some flocks will be 100+ birds. It's about 50% done. Then i have 2 other maps about 75% done. Then i have some secrets that will go in the next expansion pack...

Yep DuckWinger hit it. The expansions are more maps, more shells, more birds, more AI files (makes a more realistic game), more animals, more whatever else we decide to make! Get them, plain at simple


----------



## WildCanuck

sweet, let us know when that ones up, I'd love to see huge flocks of snows coming in!!!!
Question; Do I need to download all of the expansions in order to get the more recent ones?
WildCanuck


----------



## GVGoose

Yes, if you go to the virtual outdoors site that Duckwinger gave you in his first post then just follow that order and you'll be fine. The expansions that me and my friend made only take a short ammount of time to download. If you want the Euro expansion that takes more time


----------



## H2OFowl4Life

DuckAvenger- 

Where will i be able to get your maps? Will they be posted on the VOC site, or where? And how come i can't get like the kansas marsh and those maps on the VOC to Download for me? do u know?
And you guys did i Great job on those expansions...very realiastic. And when i heard the duck calls I was really amazed on how realistic they were and when you shoot the birds, the puff of feathers is my favorute part You guys Did i great job. 
Thank you


----------



## huntgeeseya

im going to get the game soon cant wait to play it


----------



## GVGoose

thanx H20Fowler4life...tell ya what PM me your email addy and ill send you Kansas Marsh and Stuttgart. And yes when my maps are done they will be put on the VOC site...Here's a little preview for ya...

Crab Lake Refuge
Cypress Swamps
And im not quite sure what to call my snow goose map. What do you guys think i should call it?

And im not exactly sure what XP has in store. He has Mississippi Delta for sure, and i dont know the rest

Heres a peek at the new birds on the way...

Bufflehead
Shoveler
More Hybrids
Better Speck AI's...the first ones were terrible

A few others...
Some new decoys. In place of the hen decoys we will place bluebills, gadwalls, buffleheads, shovelers, blue's, etc...

New goose call sounds
New duck call sounds (im going to personally record some new sounds. I feel that the hail call is a shade too long...)

These are only a few things. We have lots more in store. ill keep you posted!


----------



## huntgeeseya

how much memorie does the game take


----------



## GVGoose

min. of 128 Megs...


----------



## huntgeeseya

i finally got the game


----------



## GVGoose

good...do you like it?


----------



## huntgeeseya

ya its really fun but its also really hard, i also downloaded all the extras to already


----------



## VIZZERDRIX

this game is Nice


----------



## huntgeeseya

its hard i finally got it figured out, not turkey upland or goose yet though


----------



## DuckWinger

it'll be really easy once you practice a lot, you may also want to check your difficulty level under the options if it is still really hard.


----------



## NE OWL

so if the two of you are making this are you the ones selling it at Walmart etc???


----------



## GVGoose

Nope, when they made the game they made it so that the people who bought it could customize it. They put editors with the game so anyone who wants to learn could create what they call custom content. What we do is basically create custom content, put it all into one exe, and put it up for download. Totally a private operation with only time and the 20 bucks of the game put into it. I love creating things for people and i think the people who download it enjoy it. you should pick up the game, its a blast!


----------



## NE OWL

heck and I thought you were going to be rich from making games 

I don't have time to even think about playing a game right now and my computer at home stinks


----------



## lowgroundjr

is it free to download off the computer???


LOWGROUNDJR


----------



## GVGoose

the whole game or the expansion packs?

the expansion packs and things that we make are 100% free..the game you probably couldn't find for download...you'd have to buy it in the store


----------



## cut'em close

i have the game but it runs really slow and stuff.
I doubt its my computer cuz it works fine for all my other games??
this might be a totally different game im not sure 
bird hunter 2003 legandary hunts
its made by infogrames and sunstorm interactve
Is this even the game u guys are talking about ??


----------



## Gadwidge

i have played it at DA's house before but i cant recall if it was called legendary hunts. I am not sure but i dont think that is the same. But i could be wrong. 
what kind of computer you got?


----------

